# Tasmania's life?



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!
i just got visa of Tasmania (Australia), i want to know the life pattren of Tasmania, jobs avalability, transportation and peoples.

Plz help me out.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends on your age. Tasmania is beautiful. With fantastic forests, beaches lakes and etc. apart of that nothing. Almost no nightlife. Good pubs but you might find it a bit boring if you are "young and wild"


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

What about job opportunities?


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Boboa said:


> Depends on your age. Tasmania is beautiful. With fantastic forests, beaches lakes and etc. apart of that nothing. Almost no nightlife. Good pubs but you might find it a bit boring if you are "young and wild"


What about job opprtunites, As i am coming as a student?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends what you are looking for. Plenty of seasonal work (fruit picking/farm jobs and etc, can pay anywhere $15-27 per hour). Quite a number of jobs in hospitality in larger cities of Hobart, Launceston. But in general Tasmania is the slowest economically than any other state in Australia. 

There are jobs in Tasmania but they are harder to get than Sydney and Melbourne. If last two are safe heavens spared any GFC issues, Tasmania doesn't have the buoyant and active economy of NSW and VIC. On plus side, there is less competition in TAS since few go there, so if you have the qualifications it should be easier to get the job.


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Boboa said:


> Depends what you are looking for. Plenty of seasonal work (fruit picking/farm jobs and etc, can pay anywhere $15-27 per hour). Quite a number of jobs in hospitality in larger cities of Hobart, Launceston. But in general Tasmania is the slowest economically than any other state in Australia.
> 
> There are jobs in Tasmania but they are harder to get than Sydney and Melbourne. If last two are safe heavens spared any GFC issues, Tasmania doesn't have the buoyant and active economy of NSW and VIC. On plus side, there is less competition in TAS since few go there, so if you have the qualifications it should be easier to get the job.


I have done my Graduation in Business Administration 4 year program, so what u think of getting job? What you think of UTAS, is it good in ranking or not?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Tasmania is a colorful, beautiful state. You will love your stay in hobart....

Being a student you will be eligible to do part time work in shops like Subway, McD, KFC etc. and also in supermarkets like Coles, Safeway and so on.

Good Luck!


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Tasmania is a colorful, beautiful state. You will love your stay in hobart....
> 
> Being a student you will be eligible to do part time work in shops like Subway, McD, KFC etc. and also in supermarkets like Coles, Safeway and so on.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thankyou so much.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi sethi117,

Tasmania is lovely. It's quiet, clean, safe, scenic and I found the people to be quite lovely as well. I moved to Tassie in 2007 from the American Midwest. It is difficult to find work there and I hate to say this but it was even more difficult in Tasmania. It took me eight months to find work unfortunately but I lucked out by getting a job on the Spirit of Tasmania that ended up launching my seafaring career.  But I had no qualifications and it appears that you have a degree so I'm sure you should be fine. 

I suggest Hobart for better job prospects. There just isn't much else in Tassie but very small towns. I don't live in Tassie any longer but if I were to move back there, it would be to Hobart.

I don't think UTAS ranks very high as far as universities go.

I agree with Boboa in regards to it depending on your age. I saw heaps of the younger crowd heading for the mainland. They tend to move away from Tassie during their younger years and move back when they are ready to settle down. If you're not up for the "quiet life" then Tassie can be boring as batsh**. I personally love Tassie. There is really only a few reasons I left:

It is just toooo cold and windy!


----------

